# Dremel tool or rail nippers?



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY FRIENDLY PEOPLE,

When I built my O-Scale 2-Rail layout, I used my Dremel Tool with an abrasive cutoff disc for cutting off excess rail.

Would a rail cutter be better for the small HO code 83 rails? 

Thanks,
WATER STOP


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use a Dremel with a reinforced cutoff disk. I have better luck with that than using rail nippers, which always leaves an end that requires a lot of cleanup with a file before I can use it. I would think it's 6 of one, half dozen of the other. You're probably going to have just as much trouble getting the jaws of the nippers where you want them.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have use the Xuron Track Cutters (2175B) for HO track (Code 100 or smaller), they work fine for me. But they do mess up the rail on the inside edge of the cutters a little bit (the side being cut off). Nice clean cuts though on the main track side, usually no need to clean up the cut with a file. Seems to be a very popular option. I have only seen very few bad reviews, I wonder if those are from people not following directions, or possibly a bad tool.
Use them only to cut track with, do not try to cut wire or anything else with them.









I also see they have a newer Vertical Track Cutter version (2175M) which allows you to cut the track from above (track already laid down). The original version is meant to cut track from the side, before it is laid down. So keep that in mind based on your needs.









If you can comfortably cut wire with wire cutters in the place that you want to, these should work fine for you. Just relax and take your time using them, and maybe make some test cuts to get used to them on some scrap pieces of track.

People also tend to use a razor saw, with one of the plastic track tools as a guide. But if your hands are shaky, that might not work well for you:









John


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

My Dremel worked fine for my HO track. I tried the nippers but always had to file, sand or Dremel off the ends anyway.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

_HEY JOHN,_

Great closeup photos...very helpful!

Still deciding.....

_WATER STOP_


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I've used all of those, Dremel, track cutters, and razor saw.

I liked all of them. Depends a lot on how well you can
handle the various tools. The track cutters are perhaps
the easiest to use but do require that you neat up the
rail flange. Much of the time it will bend and block use
of a joiner until you file it down. 

Don


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll echo CT ... a Dremel reinforced cutoff wheel worked great on my end.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For Atlas O-gauge track, I use the fiber reinforced cutoff wheel, never needed anything else. For cutting track on the table, I use the wand to get a straight vertical cut.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

_ HEY GUNRUNNERJOHN,_

I'm not intertested in cutting O-gauge track. I'm ripping out O-SCALE 2-RAIL track.

I'm interested in cutting HO track..._because that's what I'm installing!_

Also, what's a "wand"? 

_WATER STOP_


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> _ HEY GUNRUNNERJOHN,_
> 
> I'm not intertested in cutting O-gauge track. I'm ripping out O-SCALE 2-RAIL track.
> 
> ...


Right, but cutting rail is pretty much cutting rail, no matter what scale.

A wand is a flexible cord attachment for a Dremel so that you can have the body of the tool farther away from your work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry, the "wand" is the flexible shaft attachment, it allows you to get parallel to a surface with the cutting wheel.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

OK, thanks...I'll have to get one to add to my Dremel accessories.

Water Stop


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here it is.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like something not unlike what my dentist would use on me.....


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

_Dentist? _

I don't use 'em anymore!

I had artificial eye lenses installed too.

_Water Stop_


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> For Atlas O-gauge track, I use the fiber reinforced cutoff wheel, never needed anything else. For cutting track on the table, I use the wand to get a straight vertical cut.


I actually under cut my rails slightly so the tops always meet up. It isn't much but if I cut them at a slight angle I know they will fit. And I use the reinforced Dremel wheel too.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Water stop;
I cut rail with a Dremel tool, but with a different cutting wheel. Harbor freight(harborfreighttools.com) sells steel cutting discs with diamond coating. I like them because they will cut just about anything,you can't break them, and they make a neat thin cut. They are also cheaper than the Dremel brand. All the other recommended tools work too. It's your choice.

Traction Fan


----------

